# Alice Cooper 7-4-13 Casino Rama - Orianthi (Photo)



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Some shots from Alice Cooper at Rama on July 4th 2013


----------



## LexxM3 (Oct 12, 2009)

Absolutely awesome photography and perfect post-processing for the artists!


----------

